# Paint



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone has a recommendation on type of paint and color for the interior of a decoy trailer. Thanks


----------



## DesertWings (Feb 12, 2009)

Don't know which is best but I painted mine a light brown on the walls, did the garage floor treatment in tan on the floors and rear ramp, and then added Herculiner on portions of the main floor and rear ramp....To me, it seem brighter inside at O-Dark Thirty when deploying decoys and I also have good footing with wet boots.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Go with a light color, then you can see the dirt and gear in the dark. If you go with black and are looking for black things it sucks.


----------



## eriecutemoutfitters (May 20, 2010)

I went with a light grey just like the people mentioned above trying to make it appear lighter in the dark hours. I used a latex based paint and on the flooring a sifted fine sand into the wet paint to add traction. Once it was dry I added one more layer to cover the sand and it's worked really nice when things get wet.


----------



## DesertWings (Feb 12, 2009)

Great Job!! You will enjoy that in the early hours. Have a great season....


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

Although I hated using oil base I used a oil based floor paint on my walls and floor. Added grit as mentioned above to the floor. Works great. Khaki colour makes it brighter, the oil base paint makes for easier spraying out of the trailer to get rid of the blood and mud (more mud than blood this spring)


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

SkunkNipples said:


> Although I hated using oil base I used a oil based floor paint on my walls and floor. Added grit as mentioned above to the floor. Works great. Khaki colour makes it brighter, the oil base paint makes for easier spraying out of the trailer to get rid of the blood and mud (more mud than blood this spring)


This is exactly what I did too. Looks good, we'll see how it holds up.


----------

